# Self editing



## Pelwrath (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm using Hemingway to edit each page of my book, then MS Spell check.  I look mainly for the hard to read and very hard to read sentences and fix those first.  Then as for passive and adjectives I base that on the context of the paragraph/page or character.  As several here do know, I was blindsided by a layoff on 10-30, so this is motivation to actually get my first book out there. 
  So, is what I'm doing a good plan for  self edit?  I've already told my daughter and wife that they'll have to listen to me reading it.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 5, 2018)

Reading aloud is great, listen for anything that has you fluffing slightly or hesitating, if you can keep it flowing on a first read then there is a good chance of capturing other reader's attention. Spell check is a good tool, but remember there are things like homophones it won't pick up because there is another meaning than the intended one, someone else who will read through rather than listen is a good insurance.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Nov 5, 2018)

I self-edit all my own stuff. It is possible, but it does take a LOT of work, and you have to keep going over it and over it and over it...  

Self editing is easier if you are OCD.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Nov 6, 2018)

Pelwrath said:


> I'm using Hemingway to edit each page of my book, then MS Spell check.  I look mainly for the hard to read and very hard to read sentences and fix those first.  Then as for passive and adjectives I base that on the context of the paragraph/page or character.  As several here do know, I was blindsided by a layoff on 10-30, so this is motivation to actually get my first book out there.
> So, is what I'm doing a good plan for  self edit?  I've already told my daughter and wife that they'll have to listen to me reading it.




So sorry to hear about the layoff!

I'm not at all familiar with Hemingway, but I am familiar with Word.

I used to use it as a fourth check, after reading through myself (several times, including aloud), my writing partner read through (silently and aloud), then running Open Office spell check. I also used to recommend it on the forums.

Well, just last week I ran Word 2013 spell check on a piece of science fiction. It stopped at each and every one of the alien names, which I expected, but also made recommendations I knew were wrong!!

For example : 
"What was the programmer thinking?" Jack asked.

Word 2013 would have suggested : 
"What was the programmer thinking?" Jack asked?

Clearly wrong!

There were a couple other suggestions that didn't make sense to me.


So use Word, by all means, but keep your wits about you. It may be wrong.


----------



## Pelwrath (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks JoT. Yes, everythung is viewed in context. My weakness is Spelling, punctuation, and grammar.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 8, 2018)

You can have your computer read it for you if you have Word or similar.

The problem with reading it yourself is that you know what should be written on the page, so your brain is liable to supply the correct word if one is missing. A computer can't fall into that trap.

HJC


----------



## Pelwrath (Nov 9, 2018)

How?


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 11, 2018)

For Word, it's the fourth icon along in the top left-hand corner, a speech bubble with a play arrow on it.


----------



## Leke A (Nov 29, 2018)

When it comes to self editing, something I am about to soon start with my first novel, it's important to print out your work. Seeing your words on written paper will mean that you easily spot mistakes and clunky sentences you wouldn't otherwise have noticed on the screen.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 30, 2018)

Leke A said:


> When it comes to self editing, something I am about to soon start with my first novel, it's important to print out your work. Seeing your words on written paper will mean that you easily spot mistakes and clunky sentences you wouldn't otherwise have noticed on the screen.



It is a bit like reading aloud, you know what should be coming, it is amazing what you can miss. Nothing like getting someone to read it and making a mark on the ms every time they fluff slightly.


----------



## iinadia (Jan 19, 2019)

All those things are good, but there should always be a final edit by someone else. An author is too close to his own work to get it 100% right.


----------



## luckyscars (Jan 19, 2019)

iinadia said:


> All those things are good, but there should always be a final edit by someone else. An author is too close to his own work to get it 100% right.



Nah, lots of good writers do their own editing, especially in the Indie market.

Editing isn't about making value judgements, its about finding and fixing technical mistakes, honing and polishing form, ensuring clarity. These are all technical matters that while some writers may not be capable of, others most certainly are.

I agree that another pair of eyes on work and some critique is often a good idea prior to unleashing it to the public at large but that's a different thing to _editing_.


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 20, 2019)

I know people have varying opinions on such, but I was just recently recommended a book that I've found at least helpful, so far...

Self-Editing for Fiction Writers, how to edit yourself into print, by Renni Browne and Dave King.

I picked up a Kindle edition on Amazon for 15 bucks, and although I haven't gotten very far through it yet, it has been useful.

I figure at very least, it's a bit more knowledge, and another perspective on the subject.



G.D.


----------



## Kyle R (Jan 20, 2019)

Aside from the great tips already offered here, _The Chicago Manual of Style_ is the go-to guide for (U.S.) editors these days. If you want the same reference that the professionals use when editing, there it is. :encouragement:

I've also heard good things about _The Copyeditor’s Handbook_ by Amy Einsohn (supposedly a more do-it-yourself, user-friendly approach than consulting the _CMoS_), but I personally haven't read it.


----------



## Cephus (Jan 20, 2019)

Self-editing is fine if you have any idea how to edit but there are a lot of people out there who honestly aren't very well versed in language or grammar or plot or flow, who get to the end and still haven't produced a publishable work because they lack the skills necessary to edit properly.  You have to know what you're going for in the end product and if you don't, then how can you expect to get there?


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 20, 2019)

Cephus said:


> ...there are a lot of people out there who honestly aren't very well versed in language or grammar or plot or flow, who get to the end and still haven't produced a publishable work because they lack the skills necessary to edit properly.



...which means they need basic education and training before they even try writing, and end up wasting their time, ultimately giving up in frustration because they aren't prepared for even the practice it takes to get better.

"Practice makes perfect" doesn't work if you're practicing the wrong thing and don't know it.


G.D.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 20, 2019)

Guard Dog said:


> ...which means they need basic education and training before they even try writing, and end up wasting their time, ultimately giving up in frustration because they aren't prepared for even the practice it takes to get better.
> 
> "Practice makes perfect" doesn't work if you're practicing the wrong thing and don't know it.
> 
> ...



I would agree with the last, but not the first. Anyone literate can start writing, they have read things, they have some idea. Yes they will get things wrong, but that is where the education begins, because not everybody gets the same things wrong. If they write something and get a decent bit of crit two things can happen though, the next thing they write may benefit from that crit. and the next thing they read may illustrate a different aspect of it, opening even more doors. Then, of course, even if they have written poorly in some way in the past, they still have something to edit, it will contain something worthwhile, editing is isolating it and making it shine, like a diamond taken rough from the earth, then cut and polished. Practice is usually with a trainer of some sort, their job is not just to tell you what to aim for, but why you are failing to hit.


----------



## Cephus (Jan 20, 2019)

Guard Dog said:


> ...which means they need basic education and training before they even try writing, and end up wasting their time, ultimately giving up in frustration because they aren't prepared for even the practice it takes to get better.
> 
> "Practice makes perfect" doesn't work if you're practicing the wrong thing and don't know it.



The two are not necessarily connected.  Coming up with ideas, putting them on "paper", that's something most people can do.  Turning those ideas into something anyone would be willing to pay for, that's something different.  Some people can be skilled at the former but will never be successful with the latter.  That's why editors exist, but editors need to be paid. People need to find someone who can edit, whether it's themselves or a friend or someone they pay.  Otherwise, they'll forever have stories that nobody wants to read.


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 20, 2019)

Olly Buckle said:


> I would agree with the last, but not the first. Anyone literate can start writing, they have read things, they have some idea. Yes they will get things wrong, but that is where the education begins, because not everybody gets the same things wrong.



I don't think we're that far off, Olly...

What I'm saying is if that a person is 'literate', then they have sufficient command of language or grammar to get the job done.

And if they have read things, and understood how they're put together, and can make sense of what's been done... then they should have enough information to emulate that and go from there.

Now, if English ( or whatever language they're going to write in ) is a second or third language, then they need to get that right, and understood, before continuing. 

A literate person can manage rudimentary writing, and can take that and expand on it.

But if you're having to learn the language and learn to write in it at the same time... you're gonna reach saturation/overload levels pretty quick.

...at least in my opinion.


G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 20, 2019)

Cephus said:


> The two are not necessarily connected.  Coming up with ideas, putting them on "paper", that's something most people can do.  Turning those ideas into something anyone would be willing to pay for, that's something different.



And now you've just gone from writing to being published... which is two entirely different problems/tasks.

As far as coming up with ideas... Why do threads keep popping up along the lines of "I need ideas to write about!"?

Honestly, it seems to me you're talking about the difference between writing, and making a living at writing.

Not the same thing.



G.D.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jan 20, 2019)

luckyscars said:


> Nah, lots of good writers do their own editing, especially in the Indie market.
> 
> Editing isn't about making value judgements, its about finding and fixing technical mistakes, honing and polishing form, ensuring clarity. These are all technical matters that while some writers may not be capable of, others most certainly are.
> 
> I agree that another pair of eyes on work and some critique is often a good idea prior to unleashing it to the public at large but that's a different thing to _editing_.



To me, the point of editing is to have something publish-worthy, i.e., something to unleash to the public at large. Why else would one edit?


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jan 20, 2019)

Regardless of skill, the outside person to point out what's confusing to readers. * As the writer, too often things seem obvious that aren't to the reader.

Also many, especially new writers, do not have sufficient proficiency in grammar and/or spelling to edit for those. Early works should definitely be read by someone else to catch mistakes.

Just my opinions.


* -- like the missing words 'is needed', as in "the outside person is needed to point out what's confusing"


----------



## Cephus (Jan 20, 2019)

Guard Dog said:


> And now you've just gone from writing to being published... which is two entirely different problems/tasks.
> 
> As far as coming up with ideas... Why do threads keep popping up along the lines of "I need ideas to write about!"?
> 
> ...



The OP was specifically asking about editing to produce a saleable book.


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 21, 2019)

Cephus said:


> The OP was specifically asking about editing to produce a saleable book.



I understand that.

But I also think that it's important to make the distinction between the two things.

A person can be a reasonably good writer and still produce all sorts of things that won't get published.

By the same token, a writer that's just 'Meh' can get things into print, and make money off of it.

A few minutes browsing a bookstore will verify this fact readily enough.



G.D.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jan 22, 2019)

Guard Dog said:


> I understand that.
> 
> But I also think that it's important to make the distinction between the two things.
> 
> ...



It's still a little off topic.

But if you want to discuss content, beta readers who are not cheerleaders are invaluable. I find those who are not writers are best. Ymmv.

Getting back to editing, though, having someone with good SPaG skills read it is important. I've not tried having the computer read it aloud to, hopefully, alert you to missing words. It might help. It might also alert you to typos. It won't catch everything, though. Homonyms will still be undetected, for example.


----------



## vaibhav (Mar 8, 2019)

Self-editing is good. Also, proofreading is necessary to do for an author but if you can make someone else read your piece of writing then it's the best way to find out some errors in it.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Mar 12, 2019)

My advice: buy a copy of Self Editing for Fiction Writers - How to Edit Yourself Into Print by Renni Browne and George King

my testament on this - it was one of the book among the materials for the course I'm taking with Institute for Writers. I cannot say enough about this book. The only thing I wish that they had done was spent more pages on internal monologue ( my weakness).

About the book, each chapter covers a different subject told in a type of casual conversation with a touch of humor

There's also these two books by Kristi Holl, one of my favorite writing instructors

Writer's First Aid: Getting Organized, Getting Inspired, and Sticking to It 
and 
More Writer's First Aid Getting the Writing Done.

I give you my word- if you don't get something out of these books, you can hit me over the head with one of Schrody's bananas


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Mar 12, 2019)

My advice is to get an editor.
Self editing is for people who have experience writing (at least a half million words.)


----------

